# Reggie Evans gives back to Pensacola area..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Philadelphia 76ers forward Reggie Evans disrupts offenses with his intense defense, grabs rebounds and plays as hard as anyone on the court.
> 
> The Woodham High graduate returned to Pensacola this weekend, hosting the 3rd annual Reggie Evans Southeastern Jam Basketball Tournament.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thats nice of him reggie evans is one of my favorite sixers hes a beast.


----------

